# [SOLVED] the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

This popup appears momemtarily with a sound when shutting down. I had a look in event viewer and it is in "system". but doesn`t give much more than what is in the title except part of it says " dwwin.exe DLL Initialization failed ". Any suggestions :wave:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

dwwin.exe is the "Microsoft Application Error Reporting" tool. 

I think the message means that something is crashing during system shutdown. When the crash occurs the OS launches dwwin.exe to report the error, however the window station is shutting down and so the application can't launch. 

Your problem isn't with dwwin.exe, you need to find out what is actually crashing at shutdown.

If you can`t find out what it is, try going to Administrative Tools/Services and disable the “Error Reporting Service”. You don`t want that running anyway.

Also right click My Computer/Properties/Advanced/Error Reporting
Put a check at both
Disable Error Reporting
But notify me when critical errors occur

Then, if that was the cause and the message stops, we`ll have to try to identify the cause.

If that does not help it won`t do any harm either. Most of us use these settings.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

Thank You Dunedin. I have done all you suggested. On shutting down twice there was no error or sound but on the third shutdown the sound like " doomp " was there. The error process seemed to be quicker and the message not visible. I guess you looked at the screen shot i posted, but it doesn`t tell us much more. At times the error and "doomp" sound does not occur on shutdown and restart. Should i leave those "disable error' settings turned off? Cheers:wave:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

Yes just leave the disabled settings.

No, the screen shot does not tell us anything. 
It does not always do it, so can you connect the times it does it with running any specific application?

Go back now and have another look in Event Viewer for errors.
Look in System and Applications


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

Thank You Dunedin. No i can`t connect it to a specific application. I`ve checked back through Application and System in Event viewer but the only significant one is what i have already found listed in System shown as "Application Popup" and right clicking on it gives what is in the screen shot i posted.:wave:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

Well, the only other way to check if it is an application is to open Task Manager 

Prepare to shutdown by closing all programs you have been using.
Right click Taskbar/Task Manager/Applications Tab
There should be nothing here. If there is, then it is the problem

Other than that you will just have to wait to see what happens. Maybe one day you will have a different problem with the application and will find out what it is.

If it is a process I don`t know of another way to track it down if nothing is showing in Event Viewer. Just check it from time to time.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

There`s nothing in Windows task manager. So as you say i`ll have to wait and see what eventuates. Thanks again:wave:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

You are very welcome :smile:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: the application failed to initialize because the windows station is shutting down*

:wave: I read somewhere that "Adobe Reader" could cause this problem so i went to Start>run>msconfig>ok.click on startup and in the list i unchecked "reader" and have not seen this message again. Also what file did you delete? :wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I am glad to hear you solved your problem. Thread marked as solved.

Julie Frances if the porblem returns please PM me to open this thread back up.

Thread closed.


----------

